# ADM goat feed



## that's*satyrical (Sep 25, 2011)

does anyone here in georgia sell it?? if not, is there a goat feed in GA that contains ammon. chl.? If so where do you find it?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2011)

I dunno if you have a TSC, but at our TSC the Purina "Noble Goat" has AC in it.  (It doesn't everywhere, you'd have to check the bag).


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, there is a feed store in Jasper that carries it.  I can give you the name via PM.  I no longer feed it since that's basically the only distributor in our area and they had a MAJOR infestation a few months ago.  We bought our regular supply of ADM goat feed and some chicken food only to discover they were crawling with bugs.  Took them back, they were very nice about the return, sent us home with feed that was supposed to be from a new shipment and clean, and what do you know- it's also infested.  I no longer purchase any of my feed there.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 25, 2011)

Eeewwww.... no thanks!! lol  No buggies in our feed thank you !! lol I will check out the noble at TSC. That is where we're getting our feed now. I'm thinking of creating my own mix at this point. There doesn't really seem to be a great all inclusive goat feed out there that you don't need to add a bunch of supplements to. Starting to wonder what is the point!! Just ready to give all the supplements & skip the "goat feed"!! lol


----------



## Renegade (Sep 25, 2011)

You can locate an ADM dealer here: http://admworld.searchradius.com/locator.php  just click on the map in the area you want to look at and the dealers will be listed below it.
ADM is a much better feed then Noble Goat.

Donna


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 25, 2011)

ooohhh, very helpful link. Thanks


----------

